# Medical Insurance



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

Did anyone know about ALICO Class "A" medical insurance ? 

Is it a very low grade medical insurance, coz the premium is only AED2800 per yr. 

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

At that price it will be. 

With medical insurance you really do get what you pay for....


_


----------



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

what should you expect to pay for high-end medical cover?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

That depends on your age and scope of cover. For example if you include the US the price nearly doubles.

For a single person aged 35-39 quality cover would be around USD 179 per month. More comprehensive and obviously more basic plans are available, so it depends on what a person requires.


_


----------

